# 35/36/37 week babies



## msq

Hi ladies, 

I am just looking to find out the difference in outcomes (weight, health etc) of babies born at 35, 36 and 37 weeks. I have suspected vasa previa and if it is confirmed at my ultrasound on the 25th of this month I will be hospitalized at some point in the 3rd tri and most likely delivered around 35 weeks by c section, possibly 37 weeks at the latest. I just want to know what to prepare myself for. 

Thank you


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun i have no experience myself but my friends little boys were all early.. her last at 35 weeks was fine.. he was in neo natal for a week as a feeder and grower and has had no problems :) xx


----------



## Fleur29

My dd was born at 34+4 and stayed in for 9 days - she was 5lb 8oz and a feeder/grower - didn't need any help with breathing or temp regulation. Hope that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly and you can avoid a nicu stay. Good luck! X


----------



## Srrme

My 35 weeker was 4 pounds 11 ounces and 18 inches long. He was in the NICU for 3 weeks growing and feeding. He (and my 28 weeker) are healthy as can be and perfect now at 2 1/2 and 3 1/2. :)


----------



## MummyMana

My little girl was born at 36 Weeks, 6lb3oz. I'd had steroid injections for her lungs when I went into labour at 30 Weeks, and she had apgar score of 8 and 9. We we're on nicu for a week with feeding problems, but it suddenly clicked for her. I still wasn't able to breastfeed but she started taking a bottle overnight! She also had low blood sugars but that was probably due to her hardly feeding, and jaundice which is common anyway and treated while in nicu.

Now she is 16 months almost and those 4 Weeks of mummy tummy time she missed out on don't even notice :) she was a little slow to pick things up at first, but once she hit 6 months she started learning new things every day (before that she didn't do much other than look adorable :) )she's as sharp as a pin now! I'm sure your baby will do just fine too :) you will no doubt encounter a few hiccups but with late preemies the older they get the less it notices :) I hope this helps :)


----------



## mamaduke

My 37 weeker was a 5lb 10oz preemie based on physical characteristics - small, more flexible than a termie, etc. No time logged in the NICU. I had to pump before feeds to soften the breasts for latching. No complications though despite the preemie features. By 2 months, he doubled his weight and is on course for being an early walker/talker.


----------



## sbl

My lo was born at 34+5 5lbs 1oz spent 14 days in scbu as a feeder/grower. No other complications.
She's now a healthy 19 month old weighing 25lbs, met all her milestones on time and excellent eater/sleeper/walker/talker.


----------



## itstime

My twins were born at 36+6 at 5lb5 and 6lb4. No NICU time and no complications then or now. Good luck x


----------



## Baby3onboard

My DS2 was born at 36+4 and weighed 6 lbs. 13 oz. We spent 4 days in the NICU to monitor breathing and temperature. He was on oxygen and had a feeding tube briefly. We struggled with breastfeeding, he had acid reflux with lots of throwing up, but showed no signs of being a "preemie" when we brought him home. He's now 4 and has met all milestones on time and weighs 50 lbs. He's a big boy!


----------



## Mrs_Wright

My daughter was born at 35+3 weighing 5lb 5oz and we were only in 3 days - her special care was done in a side room on the ward so we didn't have to go to nicu.. She just had trouble regulating her temp at first, then had to go on the lights for jaundice. 
I wasn't allowed to breastfeed properly, she had to have top ups of formula because she wasn't gaining but was back to her birth weight at 2 weeks, we were 20grams of readmission to hospital! I thank my lucky stars daily that she did so well x


----------



## Guenhwyvar

My DS was born at 36+2 weighing 6lbs 4oz & 20.5 inches. We spent 9 days in NICU as he had problems breathing, eating (possibly due to lip/tongue ties) & jaundice. He's. Now 5.5 months & in the top percentile for length albeit a little on the lean side.


----------



## ttc126

At 35-37 weeks it can really go either way! 

I had my son at 36 weeks, 6lbs 5oz. He had breathing troubles and feeding troubles also jaundice. He came home in a week. He's been fine ever since and is 10 months old now. 

My good friend had her baby at 36+5 and he was absolutely fine and had no NICU stay. 

I do hope everything is just fine for you! The NICU is not very much fun and so I hope your baby comes straight home. What i would do though if I knew ahead of time that i might have a NICU baby, is research! I would find out all of the nicu policies at your hospital, I'd research boards like this and especially research late preemies. I would also decide ahead of time about visitors and what you and your OH feel like you want. Then make your wishes known to family early. Our nicu stay was made so much more stressful by DH's family constantly nagging to visit while several of them were sick! Ugh! So if i did have a chance to know ahead of time, I'd say "look, if baby is in nicu, no one sick or recently sick is allowed. Out of consideration to other families, we don't want to be parading a constant stream of visitors in and out. So you can meet him when he comes home." Maybe that seems harsh but his family is so rude and careless.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

6 days in Nicu for my 35+4 princes. She was on antibiotics and had temp issues. I did not get to hold her for 24hours as she was ressused at birth. Due to pPROM i had steroids at 27+4.


----------



## surprisepg

My ds was born 36+4 5lbs 14oz via emergency c-section. He spent a week in special care nursery. He was put on a cpap machine as he had difficulty in keeping his oxygen levels up and in an incubator to help with his temp. He was off the machine and out of the incubator after 3 days and took the breast like a champ.. however he then had jaundice and spent 24 hours under blue lights. He wasnt gaining weight as they wanted him too but agreed to let me take him home. After a few days the nurse came to visit and it was discovered that he had a slight tongue tie. That same day I went to the doc and he snipped it. Ever since then he has thrived. Turns out it was interfering with his feeding and preventing the weight gain.

He is now almost 5 months old and he is hitting all his milestones.

My twin boys were born at 37 weeks, they had steroid injections and were born 5lbs 14oz & 6lbs 2oz. Both were admitted into special care because I had gestational diabetes. They had no problems with their breathing. One of them had trouble latching on the first couple of days but then was fine. They are now 9 years old and will be celebrating their 10th bday in a few months. Both are amazing!

Good luck with everything!


----------



## britt0285

My daughter was born at 37 weeks. 7 lbs and 12 oz. 19 inches long. She had a bit of jaundice was under the bili lights briefly. No special care. I did have the steroid injections, she had no trouble breathing or nursing.


----------



## rosepetals36

My little man was born at 36+2 after my waters broke at 30 weeks, he was abs fine, we had a 3 day stay to make sure he didn't lose too much birthweight, and he just had extra obs done on his temp and pulse while we were there, he had mild jaundice but not enough to go under lights, he just stayed near a wi dow for sunlight xxx


----------



## vermeil

My daughter was born via planned csection at 37 weeks. No nicu stay, only one night under UV lights for jaundice a few days later.

My 27 weeker was another story heh. Glad he was in a tier 4 nicu (for the tiniest guys) because there were NO visitors allowed beyond parents! They were really strict. Was glad to avoid that mess with family...


----------



## lanaross

all good here, born at 35 weeks, 6 pounds, now on 97 percentile for both weight and height not adjusted (the boy can eat...), almost walking by himself, cruising/crawling, ALWAYS smiling and laughing, always happy. he spent 6 days in NICU, although my take is that he was such a wonderful baby they wanted to keep him for themselves as long as possible -- he had one apnea episode in the beginning which my full term daughter did as well and then jaundice got us feeding poorly (and made me cry every three hours) but other than that nothing else happened. All regular problems.

He's also so much healthier than my daughter -- go figure. She was sick every other week until she was almost three, it was crazy. At least ten ear infections during her first year. DS had one semi-bad ear infection that got healed by itself, nothing else, no real colds, no fevers. Knock on wood of course. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## msq

Thank you for all the responses, I have an ultrasound next week when I'll be almost 34 weeks to see the position of my placenta, at my last scan it was a complete previa and I have had one bleed 2 weeks ago and am now on bed rest. If the previa is still there I will be having a c section at 36 weeks. So we'll see! Though I don't have much hope that my complete previa would resolve so late in the pregnancy


----------



## ttc126

Oh honey, hoping everything looks good at your scan! If not, I'm sure your baby will be healthy and perfect! Praying you have a perfect outcome!


----------



## msq

Thank you! I will be sure to update :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My DS was born at 36+6 weeks and was 6lbs 11oz and perfectly healthy with no NICU time. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck with your scan hun xx


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi hun....well I had twins born at exactly 37wk...6lb1oz and 6lb5oz...no nicu time one just had a bit of jaundice...


----------



## msq

Just wanted to update, I was back in the hospital for 3 days for bleeding because of my grade 3 placenta previa and was discharged home on strict bed rest, no getting up except for the bathroom and shower. My c section is scheduled for September 2nd at 2:30 pm and it seems so close yet so far away because I know I could bleed again anytime between now and then...

I feel like a ticking time bomb and really hope I make it to my scheduled c section without issues


----------



## HappiestMom

hope everything goes smoothly until then hun! wishing you the best!


----------



## ttc126

I'm sorry Hon! I hope everything goes ok!


----------



## msq

I'm having my c section tomorrow! So excited and nervous. I feel so accomplished for making it this far


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo good luck hun! congratulations for getting this far! I hope it all goes smoothly for you hun <3 xx


----------



## sbl

Best of luck hun xx


----------



## ttc126

Wow! Congratulations Hon!!!! Hoping everything goes perfectly!


----------



## msq

Thank you! I will update tomorrow or Wednesday :)


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck today hun! :hugs:


----------

